# Prewar Mead/BFG Canti -- Legit?



## ballooney (Dec 13, 2017)

This is an interesting bike.  It's Mead Ranger brown with a mead rack but with BFG attributes (badge).  I know the decals on the guard and tank are newer than the bike.  I haven't seen painted rims like this on a Schwinn before but seem age appropriate in patina.  What do you think, is this a legitimate Mead Schwinn?


----------



## 1817cent (Dec 13, 2017)

Very interesting bike. Those sure look like Mead rims to me.  I dont know if they ever made a Mead Autocycle though???


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 13, 2017)

badge looks 1940s 50s, never seen brown hoops, rack is most likely from early models....but it is schwinn so the bike might actually be legit


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 13, 2017)

I like it!


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 13, 2017)

Yeah I like it too! Attractive combination of stuff.


----------



## MantonSmith (Dec 13, 2017)

Here is my Mead, has flat rims though. Wes says its a 42 from the serial number.


----------



## ballooney (Dec 13, 2017)

Talewinds said:


> Yeah I like it too! Attractive combination of stuff.



Yes, I agree.  I really think this bike looks great and found it intriguing.  Based on all of the 'not in the catalog' original bikes we've seen on this site, I figured this one was worthy of the discussion.  All the pieces sure fit nicely together...could it be legit?  Seems possible.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 13, 2017)

MantonSmith said:


> Here is my Mead, has flat rims though. Wes says its a 42 from the serial number.View attachment 724060 View attachment 724062 View attachment 724063 View attachment 724064





HA wow!  That is the ONLY cantilever Mead I've ever seen, so cool!  Saw it on here a year or so back always wondered
who owned that beast.

Anyone else have a Cantilever MEAD?


PS  The BFG is not a Mead....but does have the rack they used...could have been added too at some point...


----------



## John G04 (Dec 13, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## sccruiser (Dec 13, 2017)

Its my understanding early Goodrich frames usually dont have the diamond painted on the sides of seat tube. ??


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 13, 2017)

Here's my 41 BFG Streamliner, non-Mead   Minus the seat tube diamonds. 




View attachment 724228


----------

